
Missile Launch Could Be a Jet Contrail - georgecmu
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/09/mystery-solved-missile-launch-jet-contrail/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-referencing ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886631> <\- This one has lots of
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886949>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1887890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1888118> <\- This one has lots of
examples and photos and a little math to support the claim that it's just a
contrail. In fact, upon checking, this FoxNews submission report is a
derivation from this one (8118).

------
eof
give me a break, the head of that 'contrail' was on fire. So yeah, probably it
_is_ a contrail to a large degree; but not from an airplane.

